# MO4?!?!?!



## mommyof3co

Looks like I will soon be mommyof4co instead of 3 :D 


https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/photo37.jpg

https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/photo36.jpg
:happydance: 


Sooooooo excited!!!!!!! Can't believe it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun :hugs:
xx


----------



## jen1604

:happydance: Brilliant news!!Congrats hon! xxxx


----------



## perfect21

congrats :)


----------



## Elhaym

Nice line! Congratulations! :D


----------



## ashleywants1

congratulations hun :happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Cessa

Congratulations! Hope you can get that bundle of pink, but either way!
I see you're in Waxahachie... I'm in Arlington! :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

Cessa said:


> Congratulations! Hope you can get that bundle of pink, but either way!
> I see you're in Waxahachie... I'm in Arlington! :thumbup:

Wow not far at all, I actually grew up in Arlington :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow congrats....how many dpo? xxx


----------



## charmedlassie

Aw congrats!! Nice clear line! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

I honestly don't know for sure. AF was due about the 29th. I tested on 2nd and got a BFN. I'm guessing it took awhile to implant? Because before yesterday it had been about 2.5wks since we DTD so I would have thought on Sat it would have shown but guess not. Just going off my last period I would be about 5wks


----------



## SAmummy

Congrats you must be so excited ! I've also got three boys and I'm already stalking the BFP announcement threads ! Pretty sure I would have another boy though if we try again LOL


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow.....i guess its about patience lol i would have given up with bfn day after af due lol


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol I had but then being a week and a day late and my DH said my breasts seemed bigger haha and my belly felt hard and being my 4th I just kind of know and I just FELT like i was so figured I'd test one more time and got this :D


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats xxxxxxxxx how many dpo were u to get that fab line?xxx


----------



## jessop27

Congratulations xx


----------



## babydust1

congratulations :) x


----------



## Stickyplum

Congrats xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## babycakes1982

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh Congratulations :yipee: I predict another gorgeous boy...xx


----------



## mommyof3co

NOOOOOO Girl :D


----------



## Fraggles

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

yay! FX for a pink one X


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats again!!! I can't wait until you find out what it is!! :happydance:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations Beth!! Well done! FX for a pink sticky bean! :)


----------



## Butterfly156

Cograts!!! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations! So happy for you xx


----------



## princess2406

Congrats! x


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations!! :D xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks ladies :) So happy!


----------



## ChristinaRN

Congrats Beth!!! I am also a mommy of 3 going on 4


----------



## Canadianmom4

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## FierceAngel

congrats hun xxx


----------



## twiggy56

MASSIVE congrats!!

I remember your thread talking about going for #4 and hopefully it'l be a pink one...bet you've already started looking at girly fluff!

Congrats again hun, will be stalking you until that first fluff pic is posted!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

This is such great news, Beth!! :D Congrats!!


----------



## cazza22

Yayyyyy congrats huny :wohoo:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hun!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Thank you ladies :D


----------



## sabby52

Congrats so happy for you x x


----------



## teal

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## polo_princess

Oh wow, congrats Beth :hugs:


----------



## mommyof3co

Thank you!


----------



## polo_princess

Youll have to get your username changed now, at least it wont be too different :rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha yeah I need it changed to TX too since I'm not in CO now...wonder if they will. Better wait until we are out of 1st trimester to ask though :D


----------



## ellismum

Wonderful news! Wishing u a h&h 9 months x


----------



## pip holder

Oh wow - only just spotted your news - fabulous :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9:

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months and God bless that babba if it's a girl with 3 big brothers watching over her every move :haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats hun!!! x


----------



## jx6

Congratulations :happydance:
I'm also a mum to three beautiful boys I am hopin for a :bfp: this week 
H & H to you :hugs:


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations:baby:


----------



## jx6

jx6 said:


> Congratulations :happydance:
> I'm also a mum to three beautiful boys I am hopin for a :bfp: this week
> H & H to you :hugs:

I got it :bfp:


----------



## princess_bump

oh what fantastic news! huge huge congratulations sweetie! xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks sooo much ladies!!!! Have my first u/s on Monday to check and make sure everything else going well :) A little nervous but hoping all is well

Congrats Jx6!!!!!!


----------



## ~KACI~

missed this....congratulations:)


----------



## nightkd

Congrats! :)


----------



## StillWaiting

Congratulations mommyof3co (soon to be mommyof4co) and jx6!!! H&H 9 months to you both!


----------



## mommyof3co

Thank you!!!


----------



## Angelkissiz

Congrats Girl!!!


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Rebaby

Oh my! Only just spotted this :dohh: Massive congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## v2007

:cloud9:

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## AC81

congrats xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Serene123

:shock: Congratulations!! x


----------



## Mellofishy

How exciting!! I have two boys and expecting a third baby in June...I am hoping it's another boy!:haha:


----------



## Mellofishy

Mellofishy said:


> How exciting!! I have two boys and expecting a third baby in June...I am hoping it's another boy!:haha:

and I forgot my CONGRATULATIONS to you!!


----------



## mommyof3co

I hope you get your boy!!!!! I love having my 3 boys, they are really close, it's great. But ready for some PINK in this house!! haha


----------



## helen1234

yay :happydance:

congratulations hunni


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

:dust:

Congratulations 

:dust:


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks girls :D


----------



## ChristinaRN

I am also mommy of 3 going on 4 AND we have the same due date!!! If you have a boy and I have a girl....can we trade??? Nah, just kidding! Really wanting a boy though....


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congratulations!!! :hugs:

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! :D 

:dust:

xxx


----------

